# Can Women Saddle Bronc Ride?



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

What I've read, since I've been looking into showing on a rodeo circuit sometime, is that females aren't allowed to compete in saddle bronc.
Though, the ones I read females are allowed to compete in during US rodeos are:
Barrel racing
Pole bending
Bareback bronc
Team roping
Breakaway roping
Although, I'm not positive about bullriding anymore (since it hadn't been on the list I saw on numerous sites) because the sites stated that females aren't allowed to do bullriding, but then I found stats for champion, female bullriders..So that, I'm confused about.
I'm almost positive that females are only allowed to do bareback. Keep in mind that riding broncs isn't just staying on, you have to Mark-out and do the rest of the stuff as well. But good luck either way. I would suggest not going around and just hopping on horses just because you know they buck..that's ago way to hurt yourself, no matter how experienced you are. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

Well if they can't, that sucks for the both of us. I really want to do Bronc and bull riding too. It looks like an awesome time. I have seen a few High school rodeo girls compete in bull riding, but thats not saddle bronc. Well, I guess I wasn't much help for you...


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

It may be a class B felony where Iseul is (just kidding) but I've seen women in all of the rodeo events here in Oklahoma - including saddle broncs and bull riding. Some do better than others, but that's the name of the game, isn't it?

I don't think the rodeo associations can legally exclude women from competing in any event.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

The Lone Cowgirl Presents: PRCA Saddle Bronc Rider, Kaila Mussell

Kaila Mussell-Dent - Professional Rodeo Athlete Profile


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

I'm almost positive in this day and age, they can't exclude women from these events (can they legally exclude men from barrel racing?), however as the entire premise behind the sport DOES cater to the tougher male, I think we don't see females because rodeoing is expensive and if you can't keep up to the top men riding, it really is a colossal waste of your time and money. So you probably see it more at high school or even college level, but rarely at national level because we just don't have enough women interested in it to be GOOD enough to compete at that level.

Same as men doing barrel racing, I don't think they're actually excluded from it, but a 100 pound woman on a horse VS a 200 pound man on a horse and you do the math who's likely to be more competitive at a speed event. I see LOTS of men competeing in gaming at local events though where the stakes aren't as high! They never win. :lol:


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

Since you wouldn't be starting out at the highest level of rodeo, it is very possible that you can do it on smaller circuits. 

Like I said in the other thread...find a school and try it out.


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

I always wanted to do bronc riding too! I told my mom that and she was like "NO!" And I was like but when I turn 18 I can do whatever I want... and she said no... LOL


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

Hey, Ray - we mom's tend to be like that! LOL!


----------



## misskingraven (Mar 24, 2011)

Well, does anyone know of any rodeo 'schools' in British Columbia? I know there is none were I live, it is mainly an english town, but are there any in BC?


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

dee said:


> Hey, Ray - we mom's tend to be like that! LOL!


LOL! Will it end some day?
She keeps saying she wants us all to leave.... but not go very far of course!!


----------

